# CWD Results On More Than 500 Deer.



## johnnybravoo77 (Mar 25, 2008)

Whit1 said:


> How does a deer, born and raised in its pen, contract CWD? There's the million dollar question right now.
> 
> As for "answers" it is best to stay away from anything resembling "I heard........................." Rather than speculation fueled by opinion and emotion and rumors it is best to deal with facts.


You're right Whit1, I actually read that from the website of the people taking baiting ban to court. I certainly didn't take it as fact, that's why I asked. Its my personal opinion that the DNR is not telling us everything. I hope every deer tests negative, not only for the sake of the deer herd, but maybe the DNR will be forced to find and reveal the whole truth. It sure would be nice to know that everything we are told is the truth, but we know that will never happen!


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

johnnybravoo77 said:


> You're right Whit1, I actually read that from the website of the people taking baiting ban to court. I certainly didn't take it as fact, that's why I asked. Its my personal opinion that the DNR is not telling us everything. I hope every deer tests negative, not only for the sake of the deer herd, but maybe the DNR will be forced to find and reveal the whole truth. It sure would be nice to know that everything we are told is the truth, but we know that will never happen!


First of all JB although I'm using your post I am not detailing this post directly at you, but many others, including myself.

My post was not meant to cast disparaging shades on the DNR, but rather as an overall statement. There is much more to this than the DNR. The farm/ranch owner has certain responsibilities in this as do others, both in the business and in govenrment. Coming clean has to take place from ALL points on the compass upon which this is all spinning. And in saying this I am also not casting suspicion at the farm owner or those in the industry with whom they've done business.

The central question remains. How did that deer contract CWD? We cannot get lost in deep conspiracy theories about this. If we do we loose our path that leads to finding out where the CWD prions came from that infected that particular deer.


----------



## johnnybravoo77 (Mar 25, 2008)

*First of all JB although I'm using your post I am not detailing this post directly at you, but many others, including myself.*

Sorry Whit1, I understood what you were pointing out, I did not mean to make it sound like you were pointing me out exclusively.

*My post was not meant to cast disparaging shades on the DNR, but rather as an overall statement. There is much more to this than the DNR. The farm/ranch owner has certain responsibilities in this as do others, both in the business and in govenrment. Coming clean has to take place from ALL points on the compass upon which this is all spinning. And in saying this I am also not casting suspicion at the farm owner or those in the industry with whom they've done business.*


Not taking your post like that at all Whit1, I will say that my post is casting disparaging shades on everyone involved. Not just the DNR, but farm owner or owners, Dept of Ag, and the state gov. itself. This my opinion; and for the record I dont think that that everyone (DNR,farm owner,deptofag) is lying to us; just dont think that they are telling us everything.

*How did that deer contract CWD?*

I am afraid we may never know for sure. If all these tests come back negative, I believe the farm owner may have to anwser a few more questions!


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

JB,
For the most part the part of my post giving an explanation of where I'm coming from was due to my long experience in MS and how things can get taken so unessessarily personally. Let's just say that I was trying to clear the air even if no clearning was needed..........:lol:.......and it was directed at all readers of this thread.


----------

